# INTERIOR DETAIL PARTS FOR 1:32 COACHES



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm in search of a source of interior detail parts for 1 rake of 1:32 pullman coaches. Parts I need include:
Stuffed Chairs
Roomette beds/sofas
Bathroom fixtures [toilets & sinks]
Storage cabinets
Dining tables
Dining chairs
Lamps
End tables and desks
Coach seats
etc.


Seated 1:32 modern figures.

Are there sources for such parts? Suggestions would be appreciated.


Thanks,

Will


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Uh, what nationality are these Pullman cars? 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Tac, they're U.S. streamlined pullmans.

Will


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

I think you’re going to have to make the furniture. USA Trains make people for coaches that work very well. They say 1/29 but they are much closer to 1/32, David Leech uses them in his coaches which are 1/32. There is a good assortment of sitting people. 

Who's 1.32 Pullmans are they?


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

I've had a good look around the bazaars, so to speak, and although there are a couple of extremely high-grade commercial model companies speciialising in British Pullman cars, with full interior including table-lamps, even cutlery on the tables and antimacassars on the headrests, there is nothing that I can find that would replicate what you are trying to do. 

And that is only for British outline stock. 

Mr Leech or Alan and Phyll Wright, famed for their fine passenger car models, might offer more advice than ever I could. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be watching this too Will. I'm looking for some of these same items for a dining carriage to be built in the near future.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I made some generic coach seats for my Zephyer, used a Great Trains seat, but modified it for easy casting.


----------



## PLONIEN (Jul 31, 2008)

A cheap source of 1/32 scale sitting people is the use of Carrera slot car figures. They are made of some type of flexible plastic which can be bent and stabilized with thin CA glue, have removable heads and arms for various combinations to reduce too many duplicates, come already painted, can be carved with xacto knife to remove items like cameras, glasses, etc, and look great in 1/29th railroad cars since they are actually closer to the the size of real people in the passenger cars then the normal G scale figures from other companies. I bought most of mine for about half price from Ridgeroad while they had them ( in the other hobby section of thier site under Carrera). Several other sources on web for the same products, just do a Google search on "carrera slotcars for sale". 

http://www.ridgeroadstation.com/store/301021106!3010/Carrera +Small+Piece+Figures+Set

*[url]http://www.carreraslots.com...l*[/url] 


Jack
Tantarra Western RR
Burleson, TX


----------

